# anyone taking bee pollen/royal jelly 4 low AMH or resveratrol 4 high estradiol?



## mary92669 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is anyone taking or read about taking bee pollen/royal jelly for low AMH and/or resveratrol for high estradiol?  I've read that they can help...would love to know if anyone has experienced any results.  TIA!!


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I have low AMH and have been taking Royal Jelly and Bee Propolis, amongst other things (see p1 of my diary for the full list http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=292691.0) to improve my eggs and lining. My egg count improved from 4 eggs on my second IVF/ISCSI, when I wasn't taking supplements, to 12 on my third IVF/ICSI when I'd been taking the supplements a few months.

xx


----------

